# AutoSmart Northern Ireland



## BigDoc

I'm lookin to get my hands on some autosmart products,
Has anyone in Northern Ireland got connection with a rep?
Maybe we could arrange a bulk by from them, Tardis, G101 etc????
Any info would be great as the prices in the south are just mental. :wall:
Rip-off Ireland seems to effect everything.


----------



## Ronnie

yes his name is Stephen Pollock got some stuff off him b4 very nice guy not sure if he deals in the south will pm u his number!


----------



## BigDoc

Cheerz Ronnie! :thumb:
Does he mind selling in small quantities?
Maybe some more ppl would want stuff and we could get all at once????


----------



## Ronnie

he will sell any amount big or small PM sent so give him a bell hes a very nice guy to talk to and knows his products well.


----------



## Daragh

BigDoc said:


> I'm lookin to get my hands on some autosmart products,
> Has anyone in Northern Ireland got connection with a rep?
> Maybe we could arrange a bulk by from them, Tardis, G101 etc????
> Any info would be great as the prices in the south are just mental. :wall:
> Rip-off Ireland seems to effect everything.


You should also consider some of Cartec's stuff in 500ml & 5L sizes. Autopaint in Dundalk & Newry sell this at competitive prices.


----------



## BigDoc

Cheers Daragh,
Have you experience of the Cartec products?
What is the Tar rewmover like compared to Tardis as this is what I'm mainly after.


----------



## Daragh

BigDoc said:


> Cheers Daragh,
> Have you experience of the Cartec products?
> What is the Tar rewmover like compared to Tardis as this is what I'm mainly after.


I have tried most of their range and overall they offer very good value for money. The Tar Remover & MV40 Engine Cleaner are the only two I haven't tried. The Super Paint Cleaner is an excellent general polish for use before sealant or wax (by hand or machine) and the glass polish is the biz as well. Probably the best value for money line available in the South right now. IMO better than Concept's stuff from Team PR Reilly in Dublin. Although the Concept Tar & Glue Remover is quite good.


----------



## BigDoc

Cheers, I'll get my hands on some next time I'm in Dundalk. :thumb:


----------



## Daragh

BigDoc said:


> Cheers, I'll get my hands on some next time I'm in Dundalk. :thumb:


Cool! Cathal will look after you. He mentioned to me that they have knocked 15% or so off the original prices with the Euro v Sterling exchange rate as well. Makes a change from RIP-Off Ireland alright.:thumb:


----------



## jayt

hey big doc i have a can of tardis in work if you want to try it, i deal with the autosmart guy and he is a great guy, dunno if he would drive to monaghan, but if you wanna try it out i can meet you at silverstream and give you some one night i'm going out to get go go juice.


----------



## BigDoc

Cheers Jay,
I just got a sample from the site samples-R-us but I've heard so much about the stuff I just know I'll want it. Gonna try it first anyway just to be sure and then I'll get in contact with him. I can meet up with him in Aughnacloy most days so that shouldn't be a problem. I'm sure he delivers to a few of the car dealers around there.
Thanks for the offer all the same.

P.S. I guess it must break your heart when you have to pay the northern prices for fuel when a short trip can save you so much!


----------



## jayt

ha ha i havent bought diesel in northern ireland for nearly 11 years, i live about 10 miles from the border and i work 5 miles from it, screw gordon brown ha ha ha. well if you ever want any just gimmie a shout, i have a load of megs stuff to if you want to try that. later.


----------



## ourboy

does anyone have auto smarts number to hand ?


----------



## Adrian Convery

Theres an autosmart meet in sprucefield car park every 2nd monday of the month


----------



## Adrian Convery

oh and thats stephen pollard and it starts at 7.45


----------



## Adrian Convery

Just found his number also 07979 533360

Sorry about the multiple posts also but hope this info is useful for all you guys in N. Ireland


----------



## aerodynamic18

is that 7.45 pm? where abouts in sprucefield. would like to try a couple of there products? i guess that would be next monday then?


----------



## smallford

Just met up with Stephen in Belfast today - excellent bloke - will unfortunately be meeting up with him again but hopefully not to soon 
James


----------



## Davy

Adrian Convery said:


> Theres an autosmart meet in sprucefield car park every 2nd monday of the month


Are these meets still happening? Does the guy turn up in an AS van with a load of stuff to sell or what?

Thanks

Davy


----------



## Sue J

Davy said:


> Are these meets still happening? Does the guy turn up in an AS van with a load of stuff to sell or what?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Davy


Yep i beleive Steve is still doing this. He does indeed turn up in his showroom so you can see everything thatwe do.


----------



## Davy

Sue J said:


> Yep i beleive Steve is still doing this. He does indeed turn up in his showroom so you can see everything thatwe do.


Great stuff. I got to get me some of that Tardis Stuff :thumb:

So can you confirm that he will be at Sprucefield on Monday August 8th (2nd Monday of the month)?

Thank you

Davy


----------



## tommyzooom

I wonder will he or other reps be at the RMS show at Junction1?


----------



## Sue J

Davy said:


> Great stuff. I got to get me some of that Tardis Stuff :thumb:
> 
> So can you confirm that he will be at Sprucefield on Monday August 8th (2nd Monday of the month)?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Davy


Just spoken to Steve - he'll definitely be there on 8th. If you need it earlier let me know and I'll give you his contact details. thanks
Sue


----------



## DD1

Meet Stephen today in Banbridge, just by chance. Sound guy very helpful and got what I needed no probs :thumb::thumb:


----------



## mersas32

*cant find stephens number please*

can't find his number... anybody please!!


----------



## tarbyonline

mersas32 said:


> can't find his number... anybody please!!


Is it not further up the page~?


----------



## DD1

Adrian Convery said:


> Just found his number also 07979 533360
> 
> Sorry about the multiple posts also but hope this info is useful for all you guys in N. Ireland


here you go


----------



## Damien

Bit of a hijack but better than starting another thread.

Anyone know where I can get AS stuff in the NW. Derry, Limavady, Dungiven area etc?


----------



## jpmcc

Brian Hall - 07801784626 (Based in Feeney & does Claudy, Dungiven, Limavady, Coleraine) 

or

Michael Winter - 07542503145 (Based in Omagh & does Derry, Campsie, Strabane etc)


----------



## Damien

Bryan does that area but if he lives in Feeny he never mentioned to me when I rang the other day. I live in Feeny.


----------



## bikeit

I am looking for some Autosmart stuff arranged a meeting with Stephen twice this week twice he let me down, 
must check my deodorant


----------



## DD1

Boucher Road every Thursday I believe


----------



## MCZ2047

He's on the boucher road just after lunch time on a thursday or Pro car in carryduff keep a few autosmart products.


----------



## bikeit

Thats a pity as i be in Newry on a Thursday, if someone who lives close to the Boucher RD is meeting him on Thursday could you buy me some Smart wheels and i can get my son to collect it Thursday evening.


----------



## bikeit

Just meet up with Stephen bought a few bits and had a good bit of craic with him, top bloke.


----------

